# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Mελτέμι Ι & II [Maribor-Meltemi I & Mostar-Meltemi II-Apollon I]

## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία από το περίφημο βιβλίο της *Γεωγραφίας της Γ' και της Δ' τάξης Δημοτικού* του 1975.

Ιστορικά πλοία.jpg

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον καλό φίλο Α.Μώλο.
Οι αναζητήσεις σε παλιά βιβλία της Γεωγραφίας συνεχίζονται .....

----------


## aegina

Roi to prwto einai to MELTEMI 2 twra to allo einai mystirio pantos fenaite oti anikoun stin idia etaireia :Confused:

----------


## esperos

> Roi to prwto einai to MELTEMI 2 twra to allo einai mystirio pantos fenaite oti anikoun stin idia etaireia


Και  το  άλλο  δίπλα  ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ  είναι. Και  πιο πέρα  η  θαλαμηγός  ΠΑΛΟΜΑ  των  Γουλανδρήδων.

----------


## starce

Kalispera se olus, h proti foto dixni to MELTEMI II poy htan to proin MOSTAR kai to deftero inai to MELTEMI I proin MARIBOR kai ta dio ths Jadrolinija. An kala thimame kai ta dio ektelousan monoimeres kroizieres sto saroniko, Sthi tsiminiera egrafai CHAT kai thimame pou ta ixa di ston Pirea (milao 1978 otan arxisan ta taxidiamou sthn Ellada. Tote ola ta praktoria ixan thn diathimisi gia afta ta dio plia. Epanalanvano afto thimamei an inai mia voithia apo dikiamoy plevra . Raimondo

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πράγματι τα δύο εικονιζόμενα πλοία είναι τα ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ Ι αι ΙΙ (Maribor και Mostar αντίστοιχα). Τα είχε αγοράσει ο νονός μου Χρήστος Κουλουβάτος από την Jadrolinija την οποία πρακτόρευε στην Ελλάδα ως Hermes en Grece-Chat Tours. Και τα δύο αρχικά όταν μετασκευάστηκαν ήταν πανομοιότυπα με καμπίνες πρίμα στο πάνω deck. Το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ Ι δρομολογήθηκε σε επταήμερες κρουαζιέρες στο Ιόνιο με αφετηρία την Πάτρα αλλά μετά από 2-3 σαιζόν αποσύρθηκε και στην συνέχεια πουλήθηκε. Το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ δρομολογήθηκε σε μονοήμερες κρουαζιέρες του Σαρωνικού και στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70 λόγω του ότι δεν χρειαζόταν τις καμπίνες μετασκευάστηκε και πάλι με αφαίρεση των καμπινών και την δημιουργία μεγαλύτερου εξωτερικού deck.
Στο link αυτό http://home.hetnet.nl/~fleetfile1/Fe...leet_intro.htm
του Ολλανδού καραβολάτρη Anton Heuff έχω βάλει και εγώ το χεράκι μου στην ιστορία των δύο πλοίων. Το site λόγω κατασκευής του άλλες φορές εμφανίζει το ιστορικό των πλοίων και άλλες όχι. Εκεί, θα δει κανείς και το Νεράιδα, το αδελφάκι του και τα ξαδελφάκια του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο link αυτό http://home.hetnet.nl/~fleetfile1/Ferry/Croatia/Jadrolinija/indexfleet_intro.htm
> του Ολλανδού καραβολάτρη Anton Heuff έχω βάλει και εγώ το χεράκι μου στην ιστορία των δύο πλοίων. Το site λόγω κατασκευής του άλλες φορές εμφανίζει το ιστορικό των πλοίων και άλλες όχι.


Thanks for the info about the _Meltemis_ but especially thanks for the Dutch link. I did not know it and it has some invaluable information about travel in Dalmatia in the 1950s and 60s. Wonderful pictures... Some of their boats remind me of _Neraida, Aegina, Saronida, Xara,_ etc.

----------


## starce

TSS Queen Anna Maria efharisto poli gia this perisoteres plirofories gia ta dio MELTEMI kai gia to web site Vevea an hparxune photo......

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εδώ μία φωτογραφία του ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ στην Υδρα προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας 70, μετά την αφαίρεση των καμπινών από το πάνω deck. Από το shipspotting.com

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νάτο, πριν την αγορά του και την μετασκευή από τον Κουλουβάτο, ως MOSTAR (Jadrolinja). Πηγή shipspotting.com

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο QUEEN ANNA MARIA και σε όλους τους φίλους για όλα όσα μας αποκάλυψαν για τα πλοία αυτά.

Υπάρχουν αρκετές carte-postales με αυτά τα πλοία.
Μια από αυτές είναι και η παρακάτω.
Δίπλα στο *"Νεράϊδα"* είναι το *"Μελτέμι II".*

Η λεζάντα της carte postale αναφέρει:
*ΥΔΡΑ Γραφική νησιώτικη γωνιά.*

Έκδοσις: Α/φοί Ασημακόπουλοι: Οδός Λυκούργου 14-16 Αθήναι.
*"Meltemi II"* in Hydra.
Next to her is *"Neraida".*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους TSS Queen Anna Maria, Έσπερο, Ellinis, Britanis, Nicholas Peppas, starce, aegina, Α. Μώλο, Απόστολο και Finnpratner 1966.

Ύδρα.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία Αντώνη δείχνει το Νεράϊδα μετά την μετασκευή του σε ημερήσιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το κλείσιμο των περαντζάδων. Πρέπει να είναι την περίοδο 1970-1975.

----------


## Ellinis

To Mελτέμι ΙΙ το πήρε η Ηπειρωτική γύρω στο 1983 και το ονόμασε ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι. Νομίζω πως έκανε μονοήμερες στο Ιόνιο.
Το 1987 το πήραν ¶γγλοι και το ονόμασαν PRINCE ALBERT για ναυλώσεις ως γιότ. Σχετικά πρόσφατα μετετράπη σε πλωτη εκθεση επίπλων ως HARMONY II. Yπάρχουν προσφατες φωτο εδώ αλλά και ως MEΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ.
Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του και την τωρινή του χρήση εδώ.

----------


## starce

Kalimera se olus. To Meltemi II agorastike to 1983 apo thn Epirotiki kai me to onoma APOLLO 1 ekteloyse monoimeres kroizieres sto Ionio. Pulithike to 1987sthin Anglia me to onoma Prince Albert

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη, μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι το καλοκαίρι του 1982 έκανε τον γύρο των μοναστηριών του Αγίου Ορους από τον Ορμο Παναγιάς στην Χαλκιδική. Δεν θυμάμαι ποιά εταιρία το είχε την χρονιά αυτή (δυστυχώς ο Χ. Κουλουβάτος δεν ζει πιά για να ρωτήσω) αλλά την έκανα την κρουαζιέρα και έχω και φωτογραφίες σε slides. 
Φίλε Starce στον Σαρωνικό έκανε κρουαζιέρες ως ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι. Το έβλεπα στην Υδρα.

----------


## starce

Efkaristo poli gia thn pliroforia. Ego sta sthixia to exo san APOLLO 1. E an inae lathos den ksero. Mia xari an exis mia photo os APOLLON I. Thanks file TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Starce το ψάχνω. Μάλιστα, ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο της Ηπειρωτικής που έκανε την ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα του Σαρωνικού. Για λίγο χρησιμοποίησε μετά το πρώην ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ (ως MISTRAL), και αργότερα τον ΕΡΜΗ. Πιθανόν να έχω και φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της Υδρας.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Starce το ψάχνω. Μάλιστα, ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο της Ηπειρωτικής που έκανε την ημερήσια κρουαζιέρα του Σαρωνικού. Για λίγο χρησιμοποίησε μετά το πρώην ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑ (ως MISTRAL), και αργότερα τον ΕΡΜΗ. Πιθανόν να έχω και φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της Υδρας.


This brochure by Chat has some good photos of both the exterior and interiors of this handsome little ship. I also have a brochure of her as Apollon which I can upload if anyone is interested. Henry.
scan0031.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This brochure by Chat has some good photos of both the exterior and interiors of this handsome little ship. I also have a brochure of her as Apollon which I can upload if anyone is interested. Henry.


Henry:  Could you?  I would be very much interested in this.
By the way, to all my friends: In the next few days I will be uploading pictures from various Greek ports in the 1960s, often with ships that will need... recognition...

----------


## Ellinis

Very interesting brochure Henry, I would never imagine that Meltemi was promoted in New York! It seems that CHAT had a good network.
Looking forward for thr APOLLO brochure.

Our dear forum member paroskayak uploaded a video here. At point 3:08 there is a nice view of MELTEMI leaving Ydra.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Very interesting brochure Henry, I would never imagine that Meltemi was promoted in New York! It seems that CHAT had a good network.
> Looking forward for thr APOLLO brochure.
> 
> Our dear forum member paroskayak uploaded a video here. At point 3:08 there is a nice view of MELTEMI leaving Ydra.


Nicholas and Aris here is the brochure. Did'nt mention that it was a shared brochure with TMV Hermes but I cannot put a date to it as its not shown anywhere. Could be late 80's early 90's?  maybe one of you can help here, thanks Henry.scan0033.jpg

scan0034.jpg

----------


## starce

Henry Casciaro, thank you very much for the brochure showing the Apollo 1. Regards Raimondo

----------


## Ellinis

Should be in mid80s, Apollon I sailed for Epirotiki in 1983-87. Thanks for posting this Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Ellinis, ο Κουλουβάτος είχε στην Ν.Υόρκη, Σικάγο, Λος Αντζελες, Τορόντο, Μόντρεαλ γραφεία, τα Traveline, που πέρα από την Chat tours και τα ξενοδοχεία του τα Amalia, προωθούσε τις κρουαζιέρες με Sun Line, Epirotiki, Kαβουνίδη και τα ξενοδοχεία Astir. Δούλεψα ένα χρόνο στο Traveline στο Τορόντο. Ο Αννινος (ναι, ο γνωστός από το Betsy Ross) ήταν διευθυντής του Traveline της Ν. Υόρκης. Από τα Traveline έγινε η προώθηση των ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙΩΝ στην Β. Αμερική. Η μπροσούρα με το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ Ι και τις 7ήμερες του Ιονίου του Henry είναι πολύ σπάνια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Our dear forum member paroskayak uploaded a video here. At point 3:08 there is a nice view of MELTEMI leaving Ydra.


Ari and paroskayak, thanks for this video from this Greek movie. The still sof the various ports and ships are great. But it gives me the opportunity to comment that this is the worst cinematography that I have seen in a pre-80 Greek movie. Whoever is responsible for this did not know how to use the lens...  The zooms are unacceptably amateurish. I think I recognize Tzanetakos as the main _jeune-premier_ which means this was a C-movie.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Original carte-postal (Σ.Κ. Σουσλιάν και Σία ΟΕ, Ομήρου 11, τηλ. 639-395 - the telephnone number has 6 numbers, instead of 7).

*"Meltemi II"* is arriving at *Hydra Port.*

Special dedicated to TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Nicholas Peppas, starce, Henry Casciaro, Ellinis, paroskayak, britanis, Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, aegina.

_Hydra - Pertial view._

¶φιξη στην Ύδρα.jpg

Μελτέμι ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Original carte-postal (Σ.Κ. Σουσλιάν και Σία ΟΕ, Ομήρου 11, τηλ. 639-395 - the telephnone number has 6 numbers, instead of 7).


Bravo Antoni!  We need such originals...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Original carte-postal (Σ.Κ. Σουσλιάν και Σία ΟΕ, Ομήρου 11, τηλ. 639-395 - the telephnone number has 6 numbers, instead of 7).
> 
> *"Meltemi II"* is arriving at *Hydra Port.*
> 
> Special dedicated to TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Nicholas Peppas, starce, Henry Casciaro, Ellinis, paroskayak, britanis, Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, aegina.
> 
> _Hydra - Pertial view._
> 
> ¶φιξη στην Ύδρα.jpg
> ...


Anthony, Thank you so much for posting these beautiful and atmospheric pictures .......Efkaristo Poli! Henry.

----------


## starce

Thanks for the dedication Roi Baudoin

----------


## aegina

Roi efxaristo gia tin afierwsi :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Κάτι  έχω  να  σας  προσφέρω  και  εγώ
Something  from  me
Qualcosa  da  me

MELTEMI II.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Esperos, έγραψες.......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτά που προσφέρεις φίλε Έσπερε είναι πραγματικά απίστευτα και μοναδικά.
Τίποτα λιγότερο από τα πάντα....

Σαν τον μάγο που ξέρει να βγάζει την κατάλληλη στιγμή τον λαγό από το καπέλο του.

"La grande Magia" di Esperos.
Grazie tanti per tutti.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια πρόσφατα ανακάλυψη που κάναμε μαζί με τον Αντώνη: 
Το 1966 ο Κουλουβάτος είχε αναγγείλει την αγορά δύο ακόμη πλοίων απο τη Γιουγκοσλαβία.
Το ένα ήταν ένα παλιό (του 1922) αλλά ωραίο καράβι, το LASTOVO και το άλλο κάποιο ΣΙΝΖ του 1938 (467 τ.). Τελικά κάτι δεν πήγε καλά και η αγορά ακυρώθηκε.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ex Meltemi II as Prince Albert with a sheltered stern deck. Note the Chat colour scheme on the funnel. Picture must have been taken shortly after purchase from Coulouvatos before her present transformation. Source shipsnostalgia.

----------


## esperos

> Ex Meltemi II as Prince Albert with a sheltered stern deck. Note the Chat colour scheme on the funnel. Picture must have been taken shortly after purchase from Coulouvatos before her present transformation. Source shipsnostalgia.


Αγαπητέ  TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA,  κάτι  δεν  πάει  καλά  με  το  κείμενο  του  shipnostalgia  που  συνοδεύει  την  φώτο :Confused:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Esperos, το κείμενο είναι δικό μου και αναφέρομαι στο "κτίσιμο" του ανοικτού deck στην πρύμη όταν αγοράστηκε από τους Αγγλους.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  μου  φίλε,  αν  κατάλαβα  καλά  το  κείμενο  σου,  αναφέρεις   ότι  η  φωτογραφία  πρέπει  να  έχει  τραβηκτεί  λίγο  μετά  την  αγορά  του  από  τον  Κουλουβάτο έτσι;  Εγώ  όμως  νομίζω  ότι  το  καραβάκι  το  αγόρασαν  οι  ¶γγλοι  από  την  Ηπειρωτική  που  το  είχε  αγοράσει  προηγουμένως  από  τον  Κουλουβάτο.  Συνεπώς  και  το  κίτρινο  χρώμα  της  τσιμινιέρας  του,  που  διέκρινες  στην  φώτο  δεν  είναι  εκείνη  που  γνωρίσαμε  επί  εποχής  ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙΩΝ, αλλά  το  χρώμα  που  διάλεξαν  οι  ¶γγλοι.  Δυστυχώς  δεν  μπορώ  να  ανεβάσω,  γιατί  δεν  είναι  δικές  μου, για  να  δεις  και  εσύ,  δύο  φώτο  του  καραβιού  που  έλαβα  προ  δεκαημέρου  από  Αγγλία,  όπου  στην  μία  με  ημερομηνία  24  Μαΐου  του  1988,  φαίνεται  το  καράβι  με  την  κίτρινη  τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Απολλων 1* (_πρωην Μελτεμι ΙΙ)_ στην Υδρα.

apollon 1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Esperos λάθος μου. Αναφερόμουνα στην αγορά του μετά τον Κουλουβάτο ξεχνώντας την εποχή της Ηπειρωτικής που μεσολάβησε με την μπλέ τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βρήκα στα αρχεία μου το ιστορικό και τα χαρακτηριστικά των δύο αδελφών ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ Ι και ΙΙ ως MARIBOR και MOSTAR αντίστοιχα:
*MARIBOR (1955-1966)
*Coastal passenger motorship
574 GRT 271 NRT 175 TDW
500 passengers
57.7 x 8.78 x 4.04 meters
Two diesel engines, total 1103 kW,
15 knots
Maschinenbau Augsburg N rnberg
A.G., Augsburg*1955* Built by BrodogradiliS'te 'Uljanik' at Pula (Yard No. 166) as *MARIBOR* for Jadrolinija.
Launched on August 28, 1954 and completed on June 30, 1955
*1966 MELTEMI I* Christos Coulouvatos, Piraeus, Greek flag
*1977 NEPTUNO* Jose Macchiavello Tours, Guyaquil, Ecuadorean flag
*1984* On May 28' at 6 LT caught fire in accommodations, while waiting at Guayaquil
Anchorage to enter the lock. Heavy listed after fire-fighting vessels poured a large
quantity of water in her hull.Towed to the mudbank where capsized and sunk at lat.
02.18.6 S long. 79.56.26 W


*MOSTAR (1955-1966)
*Coastal passenger motorship
574 GRT 271 NRT 25 TDW
500 passengers
57.7 x 8.78 x 4.04 meters
Two diesel engines, total 1103 kW,
15 knots
Maschinenbau Augsburg N0rnberg
A.G., Augsburg*1955* Built by Brodogradili§te 'Uljanik' at Pula (Yard No. 165) as *MOSTAR* for Jadrolinija.
Launched on August 5, 1954 and delivered on June 4, 1955
*1966 MELTEMI II* Christos Coulouvatos, Piraeus, Greek flag
*1983 APOLLO I* The Hellenic Mediterranean Cruises & Car Ferry Services S.A., Piraeus, Greek
flag (Epirotiki Lines)
*1987* Renamed *APOLLON I**
1987 PRINCE ALBERT* Arbuthnot Leasing International Ltd., London, UK flag
*1995* Tapbold Ltd., London, UK flag. Registered as a yacht and anchored at Thames Estuary
near London. Used as a floating restaurant / casino / conference centre
*2002* Laid up at Liverpool
*2004* Sold to Pedley Furniture International Ltd., Saffon Walden, Suffolk and in 2005
converted at lpswich to serve as a floating furniture exhibition. Renamed *HARMONY**
*II, Kingstown, St. Vincent & Grenadines flag*Stilt in service*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να το το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ σαν HARMONY II στον Τάμεση ως πλωτή έκθεση επίπλων και part-time θαλαμηγός
Harmony II.jpg
Πηγή shipspotting

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θυμήθηκα την φωτογραφία από σχολικό βιβλίο που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος Roi Baudoin των δύο Μελτεμιών στην Ζέα

και χτες όλως τυχαίως βλέποντας τα τελευταία λεπτά της ελληνικής ταινίας Δόκτωρ Ζιβέγγος, υπάρχει πλάνο στην Ζέα με τα δύο Μελτέμια δεμένα παρέα με το μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο Λίνα Α και τις θαλαμηγούς όπως το Paloma του Γουλανδρή, όπως και στην φωτογραφία του Αντώνη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Απολλων 1* (_πρωην Μελτεμι ΙΙ)_ στην Υδρα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45902


Το *Μελτεμι  ΙΙ* στην Υδρα απο καρτ ποσταλ που αγορασα προσφατα (μαζι με 30 αλλες καρτποσταλ της παλιας Υδρας)

Hydra7.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MELTEMI II.jpgMELTEMI II_a.jpgMELTEMI II_b.jpgΕδώ στον Φλοίσβο,εξαιρετικά γιά τον φίλο TSS QAM.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> MELTEMI II.jpgMELTEMI II_a.jpgMELTEMI II_b.jpgΕδώ στον Φλοίσβο,εξαιρετικά γιά τον φίλο TSS QAM.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη για τις φωτογραφίες. Είχα ταξιδέψει αρκετές φορές μαζί του οικογενειακώς επιστρέφοντας από τις καλοκαιρινές διακοπές στην Ύδρα και λόγω του ότι ο Κουλουβάτος ήταν νονός μου είχαμε ελευθέρας μονίμως. Το θυμάμαι τα πρώτα χρόνια της εμφάνισής του στον Σαρωνικό που είχε και τις καμπίνες πρύμα και λόγω μη χρήσης τους στην μονοήμερη ξηλώθηκαν για να δημιουργηθεί το ντεκ ηλιοθεραπείας. Το αδελφό του Maribor που δούλεψε σαν Μελτέμι Ι για λίγα χρόνια σε 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες του Ιονίου από Πάτρα διατήρησε την αρχική μορφή της μετασκευής του στην Ελλάδα με τις καμπίνες πρύμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μια φωτογραφία από το περίφημο βιβλίο της *Γεωγραφίας της Γ' και της Δ' τάξης Δημοτικού* του 1975.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29510


Την ίδια φωτό που είχε ανεβάσει ο εξαιρετικός φίλος Roi Baudouin, βρήκα και αγόρασα ως καρτ ποστάλ στις αρχές του μήνα στο Θησείο. Την παραθέτω λοιπόν σε καλύτερη ανάλυση, και ολόκληρη για να έχουμε την εικόνα της Ζέας στα "70s,

01.jpg

αλλά και σε μεγέθυνση των πλοίων ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ I και ΙΙ.

02.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο ως MOSTAR απο το εξαιρετικο NAVI E ARMATORI του φιλου απο την Ischia πλοιαρχου Eustachio Patallano

3653Mostar.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Την ίδια φωτό που είχε ανεβάσει ο εξαιρετικός φίλος Roi Baudouin, βρήκα και αγόρασα ως καρτ ποστάλ στις αρχές του μήνα στο Θησείο. Την παραθέτω λοιπόν σε καλύτερη ανάλυση, και ολόκληρη για να έχουμε την εικόνα της Ζέας στα "70s,
> 
> 01.jpg
> 
> αλλά και σε μεγέθυνση των πλοίων ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ I και ΙΙ.
> 
> 02.jpg


Μεγάλη έως και ασυγχώρητη η παράλειψη μου να αναφέρω τον έχοντα το copyright της όμορφης καρτ ποστάλ. Είναι η εταιρεία _"Βεν. Ησαίας & ΣΙΑ, Αθήνα"_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια εκπληκτικη φωτο απο το simplon postcards και πρυμα του διακρινεται ενα απο τα ,γιουγοσλαβικα, αδελφα του δικου μας Νεραιδα

Mostar-03_BS_b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ιστοσελίδα riversea που δεν υφίσταται πια, είχε ανέβει κάποτε η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει το ναυάγιο του άλλοτε ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ Ι, όπως βυθίστηκε στις 24/5/84 συνέπεια πυρκαγιάς στον Ισημερινό.

meltemi 1 as neptuno in 2005.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σημαντικη φωτο για την ιστορια του πλοιου.Στη φωτο πρεπει να ειναι χρονια στην ιδια θεση γιατι εχουν ανοιξει τρυπες απο την σκουρια,διαβρωση, σχεδον παντου

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

hydra 001.jpg          Πήγαιναν ποτε τα ιταλιάνικα στην Ύδρα; Φαίνεται πως ναι, όπως φαίνεται από αυτήν την καρτ ποστάλ, αγορασμένη μεν το 1984, πλην όμως η φωτο πρέπει να είναι παλαιότερη...                 :Single Eye:          Copyright: Αφοι Ασημακόπουλοι, Λυκούργου 14-16, Αθήνα.

----------


## Ellinis

Αν εννοείς το σκάφος στην πάνω αριστερά άκρη της καρτ ποστάλ, αυτό είναι ένα από τα ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ του Κουλουβάτου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> hydra 001.jpg Πήγαιναν ποτε τα ιταλιάνικα στην Ύδρα; Φαίνεται πως ναι, όπως φαίνεται από αυτήν την καρτ ποστάλ, αγορασμένη μεν το 1984, πλην όμως η φωτο πρέπει να είναι παλαιότερη...  Copyright: Αφοι Ασημακόπουλοι, Λυκούργου 14-16, Αθήνα.


 Aν εννοείς πάνω αριστερά είναι το MΕΛΤΕΜΙ μάλλον το ΙΙ.
Ίσως ο ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ μετασκευασμένος σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ/SEA NYMPH να έπιανε κάποτε Ύδρα.

----------


## Gallos952

*Detail on specific postcard to check boat.*
JF@Paris

Hydra Port 970.png

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Ουπς.  Ξεγελάστηκα.  Σε κάποια σημεία υπάρχουν ομοιότητες. Όταν τσέκαρα, βέβαια, και την λίγο πιο πάνω φωτο  της Χίου ήταν προφανές ότι πρόκειται για διαφορετικά σκαριά. Το φουγάρο, επίσης είναι ενδεικτικό... :Uncomfortableness:      Gallos, thanks for the magnification.   It is apparent that it is a different structure, with some similarities to our beloved Italian  fellas....     :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Gallos952

*Moderator opinion was good. This is Meltemi II, ex-Mostar, build 1955 and sold 1966.
She was cruising for Chat Cruises* *(C)** since 1967. Llength 57,27 m - Width 8,75 m - 
620 tons, a smaller boat than italians.*​
JF@Paris

Meltemi II @ Hydra.jpgMeltemi Chat Cruises.jpgMeltemi ex-Mostar 967.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *Moderator opinion was good. This is Meltemi II, ex-Mostar, build 1955 and sold 1966.
> She was cruising for Chat Cruises* *(C)** since 1967. Llength 57,27 m - Width 8,75 m - 
> 620 tons, a smaller boat than italians.*​
> JF@Paris
> 
> Meltemi II @ Hydra.jpgMeltemi Chat Cruises.jpgMeltemi ex-Mostar 967.jpg


The second is a painting that makes the conservative yugoslavian ship to seem smart.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> hydra 001.jpg Πήγαιναν ποτε τα ιταλιάνικα στην Ύδρα; Φαίνεται πως ναι, όπως φαίνεται από αυτήν την καρτ ποστάλ, αγορασμένη μεν το 1984, πλην όμως η φωτο πρέπει να είναι παλαιότερη...  Copyright: Αφοι Ασημακόπουλοι, Λυκούργου 14-16, Αθήνα.


¶σχετο με το θέμα, αλλά στην carte postale στο κάτω αριστερό τέταρτο διακρίνεται το κρουαζιερόπλοιο της μονοήμερης Μαρίνα.

----------


## Gallos952

*Here are named ships.*
JF@Paris

Marina + City of Hydra.jpg

----------


## aegina

Το πλοιο στο κατω αριστερα μερος της καρτποσταλ  ειναι το ΜΑΡΙΟ οσο για την αλλη ειναι το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ το ΣΙΤΥ ΟΦ ΥΔΡΑ και πισω διακρινεται το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το πλοιο στο κατω αριστερα μερος της καρτποσταλ ειναι το ΜΑΡΙΟ οσο για την αλλη ειναι το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ το ΣΙΤΥ ΟΦ ΥΔΡΑ και πισω διακρινεται το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ.[/QUOTE]

Φίλε Αίγινα μην επιμένεις. Στο κάτω αριστερό μέρος της κάρτας εικονίζεται το Μαρίνα. Πρόσεξε την γαλάζια τσιμινιέρα, τα τέσσερα παράγωνα παράθυρα της υπερκατασκευής πλώρα στο πάνω κατάστρωμα και τα αντίστοιχα 5 ακριβώς στο πιο κάτω κατάστρωμα χωρίς σχεδόν κολώνες μεταξύ τους (το Μαριώ κάτω είχε τέσσερα παράθυρα σε αποστάσεις με φαρδιούς μπουλμέδες μεταξύ τους). Επίσης, το κλασσικό κόψιμο-ραφή της πλώρης εκεί που ενώνεται με το ζωνάρι. Αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα μεγένθυσης της φωτογραφίας θα φανεί καθαρά το Μαρίνα. Όσο για την δεύτερη carte postale πρύμα του City of Hydra είναι η δημοτική υδροφόρα Ύδρα Ι. Η εικονιζόμενη θαλαμηγός δεξιά είναι η πρώην Niki μετέπειτα Piaget. Κάτι ξέρουμε από Ύδρα και από την εποχή εκείνη που την ζήσαμε από κοντά... Νομίζω όμως ότι είμαστε όλοι εκτός θέματος.

----------


## aegina

Οντως ειναι το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Μελτεμι* στην Υδρα απο το εργο "Κρίμα το μπόι σου"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsnRFGAo8H4 του 1970 

Meltemi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To MEΛΤΕΜΙ Ι σε μια από τις λίγες φωτογραφίες του στην Ελλάδα, στην Ιθάκη παρέα με το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ στο ξεκίνημα του που ήταν λευκό.

meltemi - kefallinia.jpg
Συλλογή Στ. Πεταλά

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το μικρό Μελτέμι ΙΙ σαν Απόλλων Ι πλέον της Ηπειρωτικής καταπλέει στην Αίγινα (?).

Meltemi.jpg

πηγή shipspotting.com

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ με το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ, έξω από που...;

meltemi 2-0002.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια όμορφη καρτ ποστάλ με το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ, έξω από που...;
> 
> meltemi 2-0002.jpg


Στο στενό του Πόρου με θέα τον Γαλατά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματι πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ!!!_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αεροφωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Νάπολης όπου βλέπουμε δύο αδελφά δικών μας καραβιών: Το Patrizia στην μέση πρώην Novi Sad της Jadrolinija που διατήρησε την αρχική του μορφή, αδελφό των δικών μας Μελτέμι Ι Maribor) και Μελτέμι ΙΙ (Mostar) και το μικρό Ala δεξιά πρώην Maid of Skelmorlie αδελφό του δικού μας City of Piraeus.


Patrizia_Ala.jpg

Από το shipspotting.com

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το μικρό Απόλλων 1 στο Τροκαντερό το 1987, φωτογραφία του Peter J. Fitzpatrick από το shipspotting. Στο βάθος διακρίνεται το City of Hydra των Αφων Κυρτάτα. 

Apollon_1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Και διπλα του στ'αριστερα της φωτογραφιας  το καλωδιακο "ΘΑΛΗΣ" του ΟΤΕ_

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία της Ιτέας με το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ Ι αριστερά και μια παντόφλα σε πρώτο πλάνο.
ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ.jpg

Και από ταξιδιωτικό οδηγό το ίδιο πλοίο με την κρουαζιέρα που έκανε με προσεγγίσεις σε ασυνήθιστα μέρη όπως π.χ. την Πύλο.
meltemi.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία από το 1975. Το_ ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ_ αναχωρεί με ανάποδα _από το Πασαλιμάνι_.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία από το 1975. Το_ ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ_ αναχωρεί με ανάποδα _από το Πασαλιμάνι_.


 Στο βάθος φαίνεται και η τσιμινιέρα του αδελφού του Μελτέμι Ι.

----------


## npapad

> Βρήκα στα αρχεία μου το ιστορικό και τα χαρακτηριστικά των δύο αδελφών ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ Ι και ΙΙ ως MARIBOR και MOSTAR αντίστοιχα:
> *MARIBOR (1955-1966)
> *Coastal passenger motorship
> 574 GRT 271 NRT 175 TDW
> 500 passengers
> 57.7 x 8.78 x 4.04 meters
> Two diesel engines, total 1103 kW,
> 15 knots
> Maschinenbau Augsburg N rnberg
> ...


Συμπληρωματικά, το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ Ι είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2862, *ΙΜΟ 5223803* και ΔΔΣ SWGQ ενώ το ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 2863, *ΙΜΟ 5242627* και ΔΔΣ SWGT.

----------


## npapad

Μια φωτογραφία του PRINCE ALBERT (μετέπειτα ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ - ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι) στο Tilbury από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.
0492 tilbury 5242627.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια φωτογραφία του PRINCE ALBERT (μετέπειτα ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ - ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι) στο Tilbury από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> 0492 tilbury 5242627.jpg


 Θέλεις να πεις πρώην ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ-ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι, γιατί μετά την καρριέρα του στην Ελλάδα κατέληξε σην Αγγλία σαν PRINCE ALBERT .

----------


## npapad

> Θέλεις να πεις πρώην ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ-ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι, γιατί μετά την καρριέρα του στην Ελλάδα κατέληξε σην Αγγλία σαν PRINCE ALBERT .


Ναι έχεις δίκιο τώρα το πρόσεξα και εγώ ότι το έγραψα λάθος ! Σόρρυ  :Friendly Wink: 
*ΠΡΩΗΝ ΜΕΛΤΕΜΙ ΙΙ - ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι* είναι το σωστό !

----------


## Ellinis

ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ Ι το 1984 σε φωτογραφία του Roland White. Το καραβάκι ταξιδεύει ακόμη σήμερα έχοντας μετατραπεί σε ιδιωτική θαλαμηγό.

apollon1 1984 roland white.jpg

----------

